# Zenaida Pally...WHOA!



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Moldovan mezzo/contralto Zenaida Pally. Quite possibly the most dramatic voice I've heard in half a decade.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

That's a contralto (and a dramatic one at that!)

N.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow!
I love her!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Scary! (as she should be).


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

*Romanian. I misspoke.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I wonder if opera goers experience a derriere massage from their seats shaking from her low notes?


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I wonder if opera goers experience a derriere massage from their seats shaking from her low notes?


On an unrelated note I just had a brilliant new idea on an advertising campaign that will remedy operas faltering popularity. I'm sure it will kick (and maybe shake) butt.


----------

